# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Help! Belangrijk!

## bassie

hallo, 
mijn vriendin hebben nog nooit seks gehad, maar we hebben wel afgetrokken en gevingerd, na dat ik een zaadlosing had, een handdoek gepakt, en volgens mij niks aan mn handen gehad, en ook niet gelijk haar gevingerd daarna. En de tweede keer ook dacht ik, maar weet ik niet 100 procent zeker. En nu word ze niet ongesteld, ik denk dat dat door de stress komt, maar toch zijn we er erg onzeker over. Ik vraag me af hoelang je ongesteldheid zich kan uitstellen door stress? En hoe groot de kans is dat via je hand je vriendin zwanger word, of je als maagd ook door vingeren zwanger kan worden en hoelang zaadcellen buiten de vagina blijven leven? Alvast super bedankt allemaal!

----------


## fairytale30

Hoe lang zaadcellen precies buiten het lichaam blijven leven blijft een kwestie van discussie. Het hangt af van de omstandigheden buiten het lichaam zoals temperatuur en vochtigheid. Je kunt ervan uitgaan dat zaadcellen op een droog oppervlak niet lang leven. Droge sperma is dood sperma. Als de sperma nog nat is kunnen er nog levende zaadcellen in zitten. Stel dat het dan in de vagina komt dan kan je daar theoretisch zwanger van raken. (bijvoorbeeld als het nog aan je handen zit na het aftrekken en je dan meteen gaat vingeren). In het lichaam (bijvoorbeeld de vagina) kunnen zij 24 uur tot zelfs 5 dagen in leven blijven, als de omstandigheden juist zijn.

Hoelang de menstruatie uitblijft als je stress hebt, ook dat is niet te zeggen.
Daar zit natuurlijk geen tijdslimiet aan verbonden.

In elk geval is het antwoordt JA, je kunt zwanger raken van vingeren ALS er nog sperma aan je hand heeft gezeten.

----------

